# You know you live in Canada when...



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

you have to turn on your space heater in April to help dry a wet hedgie and keep your feet warm x_x


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

When... I leave to go to Timmies and with one opening of the front door my hedgehogs temp alarms go off and I have to go back inside, turn them off, and bump the heat up in my house.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

When the weather is "tee-shirt" weather one day and then hailing and snowing the next.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You get excited when it warms up to 0C and think about suntanning...


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

When you put on shorts BECAUSE it's above 0 degrees and people are putting on sunglasses  to protect their eyes from the glare coming off your extremely milky white legs


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

When you can't see five feet in front of you because of crazy snow at the END of May. That was last year, but still. xD


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

when the Canada Geese fly over, look down, see the snow and just keep right on going.....


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

when you have to plug in your car overnight in may...


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

It's like that here in bozeman, montana too...we got a foot of snow last night...mid april...oh boy. silly weather :roll:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

When you start to wonder 'what the heck is that??!!' when you look outside and then finally realize...

It's grass. :roll:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

When you still have the hedgie heater on in June and turn it back on again in August. :shock: 

When there is a Tim Horton's on every other corner.


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

You know you live in Minnesota (close to Canada) when you're set to get 5 inches of snow tonight, and everyone's groaning, but no one's surprised.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

:lol: I'm loving all these posts! Makes me feel better about having such horrid weather!


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

When your toque only gets hung up for 2 months of they year :roll:


----------



## Titus (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow, I hadn't realized so many folks here lived in Canada too. XD

Just the other day, a friend and I were at a McDonalds, and watched it go from sorta-kinda-raining to snowpocalypse. :shock:


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

When you are afraid to put away your winter boots and down jacket because it might be seen as tempting fate! 
And you always have a snow-brush in your car.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

Nancy said:


> When you still have the hedgie heater on in June and turn it back on again in August. :shock:
> 
> When there is a Tim Horton's on every other corner.


Yay to Tims !


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

ThePliny said:


> And you always have a snow-brush in your car.


erm... I always have a snow SHOVEL in my car........


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> you have to turn on your space heater in April to help dry a wet hedgie and keep your feet warm x_x


Uh...I need the space heater on in April for ME, although I'm sure Annabelle appreciates it too. I'm clearly not cut out for this weather -.-

When you can wear flip flops one day and shovel snow the next.


----------



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

When you can get rain, snow, freezing rain, ice pellets, then rain again in the same day - and still be able to have a beer on the patio because the weather has cleared and it's 20C out.


----------

